
Launching a High Performance Django Site - iamelgringo
http://menendez.com/blog/launching-high-performance-django-site/
======
simonw
Article would be improved by omission of tasteless stock photo.

~~~
run4yourlives
Wow. When I read your comment I thought is was pretty prickish, wondering how
a stock photo could possibly screw up a good article.

Then I visited the site. Agree 100%.

------
comatose_kid
I would not invest too much time optimizing a site that hasn't launched. It's
premature - you don't know how popular your site will be.

------
j2d2
I'm not sure what he means here "You probably built your app using managers
right?" Does anyone?

~~~
simonw
[http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/db-
api/#retrievin...](http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/db-
api/#retrieving-objects)

In Django, objects are retrieved from the ORM something like this:

entries = Entry.objects.filter(published = True)

Entry.objects is a "manager" - an object that knows how to implement
operations across the overall set of objects. You can create custom managers
if you want to add custom operations that can be run against all of the
objects - for example, you might want to "Entry.published" to be a special
manager that pre-filters your entries to the ones that have their published
flag set.

